# 1 minute guide to making a coffee



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

An animated overview of the basic steps to make a coffee

Check out this great You Tube video


----------



## ash_porter (Jun 19, 2008)

Do you think the sound affects help Glen?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For sure









Ding!


----------



## ash_porter (Jun 19, 2008)

I'll have to try the sound affects next time then.

Lord knows my milk needs it!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ash, next time you are round at Chris's you should film a milk steaming session - you up for that?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Glenn that'd be an awesome idea... if the Gaggia hadn't given up the ghost. Steam valve is stuck open, and absolutely will not budge. Will have a play though!

May stick round after work one day, and record some vids, just for cheap giggles mainly!

Chris


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Recently joined the forum so only just seen this. Brilliant. Reminded me of Vision On!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Sounded like Ricky Gervais doing the Dance.

Loved it.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice little animation.....I like it!


----------

